# **stila Warehouse Sale Haul (pics)**



## M.I.A. (Jul 21, 2007)

so i got there at 7:30 am....doors opened at 8..... i didnt actually get in to start shopping till 11 am because there was approximately 500 ppl infront of me...no joke!

well heres what i got:
shadow pot in lime
shadow pot in sky
shadow pot in moon
shadow pot in flame
all over shimmer liquid luminizer #6 and a mini one in #3
all over shimmer highlighter for eyes, cheeks, and lips #9
2-all over shimmer highlighter for eyes, cheeks, and lips #6
it gloss lip shimmer in Kitten
lip gloss Gloss Levres in nude shine
lip gloss Gloss Levres in petal shine
major lash mascara in black
loose eyeshadows in #13 and #9
lip glaze in spiced pumpkin
clear color with spf in charm
eyeshadow in Kitten
eye pencil sharpener



























amazing isnt it?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 21, 2007)

great deal!!! worth the wait!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 21, 2007)

wow, where was this sale at??


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 21, 2007)

33 DOLLARS?!?!?! WOW! You scored a great deal! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks my lovelys!
it was in north hollywood california today. doors close at 4!

i cant wait to play with all my new high lights!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW thats so cheap!! lucky girl!


----------



## missababe (Jul 21, 2007)

:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: one of these days I will drive the 8hr drive and hit one of those. Even with the gas prices it still seems like a good deal lol.

Great haul!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome deal!


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_so i got there at 7:30 am....doors opened at 8..... i didnt actually get in to start shopping till 11 am because there was approximately 500 ppl infront of me...no joke!

well heres what i got:
shadow pot in lime
shadow pot in sky
shadow pot in moon
shadow pot in flame
all over shimmer liquid luminizer #6 and a mini one in #3
all over shimmer highlighter for eyes, cheeks, and lips #9
2-all over shimmer highlighter for eyes, cheeks, and lips #6
it gloss lip shimmer in Kitten
lip gloss Gloss Levres in nude shine
lip gloss Gloss Levres in petal shine
major lash mascara in black
loose eyeshadows in #13 and #9
lip glaze in spiced pumpkin
clear color with spf in charm
eyeshadow in Kitten
eye pencil sharpener


























amazing isnt it?_

 
:what: !!! Only 33 bucks !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:ilike:

Lucky you !!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 21, 2007)

That is so awesome!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 21, 2007)

i wish they had warehouse sales like that in florida, id be all over that! i love the shadow pots you got, i had never heard of those colors before


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Holy crap thats awesome!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

I heard about that sale! I totally woulda gone but I had hauled too much already this week. Great haul and an even better deal! Gotta love the Valley!!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_i wish they had warehouse sales like that in florida, id be all over that! i love the shadow pots you got, i had never heard of those colors before_

 
actually, so do i! im cuban so you know my peoples are all over there! hahaha

if there was a warehouse sale while i was in fl visiting, i would come back with a train case of junk!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 22, 2007)

gracious amazing! I love deals!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 22, 2007)

Are you freaking serious? 
Only $33.00???
That is beyond a great haul.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 22, 2007)

oh my god $33!!!!!! It cant get any better than this!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 22, 2007)

Lovely haul.  I have the blue shadow, which I have never opened.  I am going to try it out.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 22, 2007)

That's one fabulous haul! I wanted to go but had work, grr...
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2007)

$33!!!! That is amazing!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG!!! How in the world do you get info about Warehouse Sales?!!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 22, 2007)

That is SO COOL! I really wish they had one in NYC! Enjoy!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, I went to the sale as well. Mistella and I waited in line for two hours, I bought three things, as Stila is a new line for me, but it was definitely worth it. Next year I'm going to go later, the guy working the line said to come later in the day, the wait wouldn't be as long and they don't run out of stock. The cool thing, didn't know this at the time, the people that ring you up can charge whatever they want, I wish I got more stuff. Oh well, I'm happy with my trios; Cedar Grove, Pansy and Rose.


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Hey, I went to the sale as well. Mistella and I waited in line for two hours, I bought three things, as Stila is a new line for me, but it was definitely worth it. Next year I'm going to go later, the guy working the line said to come later in the day, the wait wouldn't be as long and they don't run out of stock. The cool thing, didn't know this at the time, the people that ring you up can charge whatever they want, I wish I got more stuff. Oh well, I'm happy with my trio; Cedar Grove, Pansy and Rose._

 

yea, they sure can charge whatever they want!
i got the hook up!
i had to buy stuff for my friend so i grabbed lots of shit for her and i was flirting with one of the cashier guys, SHOWED MAJOR CLEAVAGE, and batted my eyes hahaha and it worked! she got about $90 worth of stuff(with the warehouse price) and i got it for $60
MUAHAHAH THE POWER OF BEING A GIRL ROCKS AT TIMES!


aww i wish i would have known you were there! i would have said hi to a specktra chick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





see you next time for sure! ill post on here when i find out about the next one


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_OMG!!! How in the world do you get info about Warehouse Sales?!!!_

 
HEY EMILY! your baby is sooooooo beautiful!

my best friend always gets notices in the mail about them! word of mouth seriously makes those things huge too!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_HEY EMILY! your baby is sooooooo beautiful!

my best friend always gets notices in the mail about them! word of mouth seriously makes those things huge too!_

 
Hehe, thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be on a notice list!!!!!!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Hehe, thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be on a notice list!!!!!!_

 
ill post on here next time i find out


----------



## Moppit (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, what a steal!  Enjoy.


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

I went too! What time did you go?


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_I went too! What time did you go?_

 
shiiieet!
i got there at 7:30 in the morning and left at 12

what time were you there? maybe i saw you inside!


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

haha, you probably passed me waiting in line. i got there at 11ish and left around 2.

some of my haul!






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_shiiieet!
i got there at 7:30 in the morning and left at 12

what time were you there? maybe i saw you inside!_


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_haha, you probably passed me waiting in line. i got there at 11ish and left around 2.

some of my haul!




_

 
MAYBE!!!!
how cool! i parked right infront of the building so i was ready to jet lol


----------



## adored (Jul 24, 2007)

$33? WOW! I wish they had one of these sales where I live.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 25, 2007)

ok what hell? how did u get all of this for $33 bucks..in cali at that? im in tx, we live for sales


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 25, 2007)

*i say, anaaliyahfan03 and adored should move to Cali! lol
yup, all for $33...best 33 bucks i spent on so much makeup. i still havent played with all of it yet because im such a mac whore but i sure as heck will one of these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome!! I love hearing about amazing hauls like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And good on you for waiting that long - I don't think I could have lasted....

*sigh* I wish I had cleavage


----------



## star07 (Jul 25, 2007)

i also haven't touched all of my stuff. we should set a date to report back on all our products!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Awesome!! I love hearing about amazing hauls like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And good on you for waiting that long - I don't think I could have lasted....

*sigh* I wish I had cleavage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww babes! i swear by the victorias secret very sexy push up bra! it seriously makes my girls look wicked! lol


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_i also haven't touched all of my stuff. we should set a date to report back on all our products!_

 
hehe..for sure! im going to add you... i still dont know how to use this site but i think you have friends on here kinda like myspace right? ughh im so lost on here


----------



## star07 (Jul 25, 2007)

I am new too so I have no idea how/if you can...


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_I am new too so I have no idea how/if you can..._

 
oh ok..welli added you as a buddy so i guess thats how it goes lol


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 3, 2008)

omg! where else do they have stila warehouses? any in north cali?!


----------

